# Brake Rotors!



## BobFord (Mar 1, 2020)

Everyone can expect Rotors
To go up in price because they are made in China and other foreign countries
When I was working back in 2011 every rotor that I did on American cars
Which where 1000 of cars maybe more I didn't count how many I replaced
All I know is we never had American parts.
Brake pads probably will go up in price also.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, at least this is not a two year old post. Are you that bitter you can't find something else to talk about? There are a ton of folks here that need help, but not so much grief. Try tapping on the New ballon above and then on Waiting for Replies. We need mechanics to help answer more questions - Please


----------



## BobFord (Mar 1, 2020)

Ok


----------



## BobFord (Mar 1, 2020)

Btw how is my post bitter?
Because I'm not a bitter person I was just posting the Truth?Sorry if my 
Post was offensive to anyone.


----------

